# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Epirus Line - Γραμμές Πολέμη

## Ellinis

> Αυτό, πάντως, που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι να γίνει μια σωστή αντιστοίχηση των πλοίων με την ονομασία "Ήπειρος" με την ονομασία που πήραν ώς "Χρυσή Άμμος".
> Δηλαδή:
> Το λευκό "Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙ" (ή αλλιώς "Χρυσή Άμμος") είναι το "Ηπειρος ....".
> Το "Χρυσή Άμμος Ι" (μετέπειτα "Μακεδών" είναι το "Ηπειρος ....".
> Το "Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙΙ" (μετέπειτα "Άγιος Σπυρίδων") είναι το "Ηπειρος ....".
> Το "Anna Maria Lauro" είναι το "Ηπειρος III".
> Αυτό που πουλήθηκε στην Περσία ήταν το "Ηπειρος ....".


Από όσα γνωρίζω το

ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ (Ελληνικής ναυπήγησης) μετανομάστηκε ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ το 1976, ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ το 1979, ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ Ι το 1980 και ξανά ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ το 1982.

Το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΙΙ (νυν ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ) μετανομάστηκε ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ το 1978, ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ το 1980, και ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ το 1982.

Το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΙV πουλήθηκε το 1983 ως PEACE PIONEER και το 1984 κατέληξε στο Ιράν ως Iran Hormuz 1 και διαλύθηκε το 2001. 

Το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ V (αργότερα ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΓ.ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ) μετανομάστηκε ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ το 1980. Το 1984 μετανομάστηκε ACCORN I και αν κάποιος γνωρίζει για ποιόν και που ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα ας συμπληρώσει.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω οι μετανομασίες γίνονταν ανάλογα με το που ταξίδευε το κάθε καράβι. Όταν ταξίδευε από Ραφήνα γινόταν ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ... και όταν στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας γινόταν ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ (Ελληνικής ναυπήγησης) μετανομάστηκε ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ το 1976, ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ το 1979, ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ Ι το 1980 και ξανά ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ το 1982..


*ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ !!!*

Καλά, με τα ονόματα των πλοίων τους παίζανε ???
Και επίσης τι έμμονη κι αυτή με το ''ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ'' ??? 
¶λλα ονόματα δεν μπορούσαν να φανταστούν, ή έστω κάποιους άλλους συνδιασμούς με το επίθετο ''ΧΡΥΣΗ'' ???

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶λλα ονόματα δεν μπορούσαν να φανταστούν, ή έστω κάποιους άλλους συνδιασμούς με το επίθετο ''ΧΡΥΣΗ'' ???


Σκεφτήκανε και έναν άλλο συνδιασμό το "ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ" αλλά δεν τους βγήκε σε καλό...:sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι χρειάζονται κάποιες διορθώσεις.
Ας πούμε, το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΙΙ (νυν ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ) από το 1980 ονομαζόταν
ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ Ι. 
Στη συνέχεια, μετά τον Πολέμη, πήρε το όνομα "ΑΝΑΞ". Πιθανόν, ως "Αναξ" να μην ταξίδεψε ποτέ. Μετά το πήρε ο Γούτος και το ονόμασε "Κύθνος". Στη συνέχεια το πήρε ο Νομικός και το ονόμασε "Μακεδών".

----------


## Ellinis

> Νομίζω, ότι χρειάζονται κάποιες διορθώσεις.
> Ας πούμε, το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΙΙ (νυν ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ) από το 1980 ονομαζόταν
> ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ Ι. 
> Στη συνέχεια, μετά τον Πολέμη, πήρε το όνομα "ΑΝΑΞ". Πιθανόν, ως "Αναξ" να μην ταξίδεψε ποτέ. Μετά το πήρε ο Γούτος και στη συνέχεια το πήρε ο Νομικός.


φίλε Roi έκανα μια διόρθωση που εντόπισα για το νυν ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ωστόσο δεν νομίζω οτι ονομάστηκε ποτε ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ Ι. Ειδικά το 1980-82 το όνομα αυτό είχε το ελληνικής κατασκευής ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ (το λευκό).

Το νυν ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ όταν δεν ονομαζόταν ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ και ήταν στη Ραφήνα, ονομαζόταν απλά ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ χωρίς το λατινικό 1.

Ουφ... πολύ μπέρδεμα πάντως   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karystos

Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα έγγραφα τα ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ δεν είχαν αρίθμηση με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (Ι,ΙΙ κλπ) αλλά με αραβικούς (1,2 κλπ). Για να βρούμε μια άκρη παραθέτω τα βαπόρια που ο Αυγουστής Πολέμης αγόρασε από την Ιαπωνία και μαζί με το Ελληνικό πλοίο τα μετωνόμασε σε "ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ" και "ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ" :

1. ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ : Ναυπηγεία Καμίτσης, 1973 - 1.968 tn - 82,35 m μήκος.
Μετέπειτα EPIRUS - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ.
2. FERRY NANKAI No 1 : Ναυπηγεια Taguma Zosen, 1972 - 1,551 tn - 83,72 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 2 - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ
3. HAYABUSA No 1 : Ναυπηγεία Taguma Zosen, 1971 - 1.723 tn - 89,59 μ μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 3.
4. KATUURA (?) : Ναυπηγεία Oshima Dock K.K., 1972 - 2.263 tn - 78,80 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 4.
5. SHIRAHAMA : Ναυπηγεία Oshima Dock K.K., 1972 - 2.256 tn - 78,80 μ μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 5 - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ.
6. HAYABUSA 8 : Ναυπηγεία Yoshiura Zosen, 1970 - 499 tn - 59,39 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ.

Το 1. είναι το γνωστό μας ελληνικό βαπόρι. Το 2. είναι το σημερινό ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ. Το 5. είναι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ. Το 3. (το βαπόρι της φωτογραφίας) δεν μετωνομάστηκε ποτέ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ και είναι το ANNA MARIA LAURO. Το 4. υπήρχε μεν αλλά αποτελεί μυστήριο αφού δεν το αναφέρει ούτε καν ο Σουηδός. Δεν πήρε επίσης ποτέ το όνομα ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ. Προφανώς είναι αδελφό του 5. Από όσα θυμάμαι το 3. ή το 4. εμφανίστηκαν δύο φορές σαν κομήτης στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία. Την πρώτη όταν δρομολογήθηκε το ένα από αυτά εκτάκτως κάποιο Πάσχα στα Δωδεκάνησα επειδή τα πλοία της ΔΑΝΕ απεργούσαν οπότε στη Ρόδο είχε γίνει ο χαμός (χαμός είχε γίνει επίσης με την άδεια δρομολόγησης που χορηγήθηκε νύχτα αφού το πλοίο ήταν μικρό και παροπλισμένο) και την δεύτερη, όταν πάλι κάποιο από τα δύο εμφανίστηκε εκτάκτως, για πολύ λίγο, στη Ραφήνα μετά το ναυάγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ και η Άνδρος είχε μείνει χωρίς βαπόρι. Η μνήμη μου λέει πως και τις δύο φορές το επίμαχο βαπόρι ήταν το 3. και ότι το 4. δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα. 

Για την ιστορία συμπληρώνω πως μετά την κατάρρευση Πολέμη, στην Άνδρο στάλθηκαν το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ (!) και το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ, που έγιναν δεκτά με ντομάτες από τους Ανδριώτες, μιάς και μπορεί να ήσαν πολύ αγαπητά πλοία αλλά όχι και για να κροσάρουν τον Κάβο Ντόρο. Την κατάσταση έσωσε ο Τζώρτζης που πήγε και ξέθαψε το ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ (σημερινό ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Α) από την Ελευσίνα όπου σκούριαζε και το έβαλε στη γραμμή. Παρά τα 8 μίλια που πήγαινε στην αρχή, το βαπόρι έκανε δουλειά. Φυσικά το θέμα πήρε οριστική λύση το 1985 με την έλευση του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.

----------


## esperos

Επί  του  προκειμένου  να  πω  και  εγώ  κάτι  σχετικό.  Πράγματι  είναι  μια  μεγάλη  μπερδεψοδουλειά  με  τα  ονόματα  αυτών  των  πλοίων  με  αποτέλεσμα  να  μπερδευτούν  και  τα    Lloyd's  Register  books με  στοιχεία  σχετικά  που  είναι αμφίβολα. Εν πάσει  περιπτώσει  θεωρώ  πιο  σωστή  την  αντιστοιχία  των  ονομάτων  που  παρουσίασε  ο  φίλος  Κάρυστος  αλλά  να  αναφέρω  σχετικά  ότι  το  ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ  IV  ή 4  δεν  πουλήθηκε  το 1983  αλλά  μετονομάστηκε  από  την  Γραμμή  Ηπείρου,  PEACE  PIONEER  με  σκοπό  να  εξυπηρετήσει  γραμμή  μεταξύ  Αιγύπτου  και  Ισραήλ  όμως  δεν  τα  βρήκαν  Αιγύπτιοι  και  Ισραηλινοί  με  αποτέλεσμα  να  ματαιωθεί  η  γραμμή  και  έτσι  το  πλοίο  ναυλώθηκε  από  την  εταιρεία  Adrion  Express  Ferries  για  να  εκτελέσει  δρομολόγια  Ηγουμενίτσα -  Brindisi  για  την  θερινή  σεζόν. Μετά  την  ναύλωση  αυτή  το  πλοίο  πουλήθηκε  στην  Περσία  όπως  είπε  και  ο  φίλος  Ελληνίς.

----------


## Ellinis

> το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ IV ή 4 δεν πουλήθηκε το 1983 αλλά μετονομάστηκε από την Γραμμή Ηπείρου, PEACE PIONEER με σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει γραμμή μεταξύ Αιγύπτου και Ισραήλ όμως δεν τα βρήκαν Αιγύπτιοι και Ισραηλινοί με αποτέλεσμα να ματαιωθεί η γραμμή και έτσι το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε από την εταιρεία Adrion Express Ferries για να εκτελέσει δρομολόγια Ηγουμενίτσα - Brindisi για την θερινή σεζόν.


Φίλε esperos, το νυν ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ όταν είχε μετανομαστεί σε ΑΝΑΞ για την Peace Shipping ήταν να κάνει την ίδια γραμμή με το PEACE PIONEER;

----------


## esperos

Δεν  υπήρξε  κάποια  τέτοια  είδηση, φίλε  Ελληνίς. Το  ANAX   και  το  ACCORN I  τα  είχα  δει  παροπλισμένα  τον  Ιανουάριο  του  1987  στο  ναυπηγείο  ΑΡΓΩ  στην  Πούντα  Σαλαμίνας,  ιδοκτησίας  τότε  Α.  Πολέμη. Λίγους  μήνες  αργότερα  πουληθήκανε.

----------


## NAXOS

Νομιζω οτι πολυ πριν τα ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ των Πολεμηδων υπηρχε ενα αλλο ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ. Ηταν μεγαλο πλοιο για την εποχη (1960-65 ?) και εκανε για λιγο Κυκλαδες-Δωδεκανησα χρωματος μαυρου. Ξερει καποιος κατι παραπανω??

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι το πλοίο στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο φίλος NAXOS είναι το "Ηπειρος" του Ποταμιάνου. Το πλοίο αυτό είχε σοβαρό ατύχημα στη Σκύρο, όπου και τελείωσε τη σταδιοδρομία του.
Είχε δημοσιευτεί κάποτε στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ" (με ερωτηματικό) μια φωτογραφία του και το δρομολόγιό του για Κάσο-Κάρπαθο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ANAX και το ACCORN I τα είχα δει παροπλισμένα τον Ιανουάριο του 1987 στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ στην Πούντα Σαλαμίνας, ιδοκτησίας τότε Α. Πολέμη.


Φίλε esperos, μιας και -για μεγάλη μας χαρά- ανακάλυψες τον τρόπο να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες, μήπως σου βρίσκεται κάποια σχετική φωτογραφία με το ΑΝΑΧ ή το ACCORN I ? ;-)

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ Ελληνίς έχω μια μικρή αμφιβολία αν τα ονόματα ACCORN I και ANAX γράφτηκαν πραγματικά πάνω στα πλοία. Οι φωτογραφίες που σου αφιερώνω είναι στις αρχές Ιανουαρίου 1987 και δείχνουν τα δύο πλοία στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ, με σβησμένα ονόματα. Η πώληση τους έγινε γύρω στον Μάΐο με Ιούνιο στο διάστημα μεταξύ, εγώ απουσίαζα στο εξωτερικό και έτσι δεν γνωρίζω αν τα φόρεσαν τα ονόματα αυτά ή έμειναν καταγραμμένα μόνο στα έγραφα τους. Πιθανώς κάποιος άλλος να το γνωρίζει.

ex CHRYSSI AMMOS.jpg

ex CHRYSSI AMMOS III.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ και για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες και για την αφιέρωση.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Έχουμε αναφερθεί εκτεταμένα στις γραμμές του Πολέμη, αλλά δεν έχουμε ανοίξει θέμα για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Ξεσκονιζόντας το αρχείο από μπροσούρες, έπεσε στα χέρια μου αυτή της Epirus Line για το 1980. Αναφέρονται τα δρομολόγια, οι πράκτορες, και οι όροι ταξιδίου με φόντο το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ V

Ο Ελληνίς έχει δημοσιεύσει μια *αναλυτική παρουσίαση* των πλοίων και το μπέρδεμα με την αλλαγή ονομάτων.

Για όσους και όσες ταξίδεψαν τα πλοία της Epirus Line, και ειδικά στον Roi Baudoin, Appia_1978, Sea Serenade και στον Μίλτο Χαλά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Paroskayak, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για μία ακόμα φορά.
Ο φίλος μας, ο Μίλτος ο Χαλάς, έχει σίγουρα να μας πει πάρα πολλά για τα πλοία του Πολέμη.
Ελπίζω να το κάνει σύντομα ο ίδιος όταν με το καλό αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο.
Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό θα κάνουμε τον μεταφορέα.
Η μεγάλη του αγάπη ήταν/είναι το "Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙ" το λευκό (κατά καιρούς και σκέτο "Χρυσή Άμμος", αλλά και "Ήπειρος").
Δεν αποκλείεται να ταξιδεύει ακόμα ως "Hong Ju" κάπου στην μακρινή Κίνα. Είναι κάτι που ψάχνει εδώ και καιρό, αλλά δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα άκρη. 
Εδώ ας δούμε το τελευταίο απομεινάρι της εταιρείας του Πολέμη που είχε ξωμείνει για πολλά χρόνια κάπου στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, λίγο μετά το παροπλισμένο "Παναγία Παξών".
Το φουγάρο του "Χρυσή Άμμος ΙΙ", κυριολεκτικά φουγάρο-ξόανο που αποτελούσε για χρόνια τοπόσημο για την περιοχή. Στα αριστερά διακρίνεται το "Παναγία Παξών".

Το φουγάρο του Χρυσή ¶μμος.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Paroskayak σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ. Συλλεκτικές οι μπροσούρες της Epirus Lines, δεν το συζητάω. Roi, εγώ στη θέση σου δεν θα το φωτογράφιζα το φουγάρο. Θα "λάδωνα" (γιατί είμαι και Ελληνάρας) καναν αλλοδαπό να με βοηθήσει και θα το φόρτωνα για σπίτι. Με τι τρόπο, δεν ξέρω. Την αμαρτία μου την εξομολογούμε....  :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

> Πράγματι στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται σα "ΙΙ". Αυτή η ιστορία με τα ονόματα είναι σκέτη μπερδεψούρα επειδή το βαπόρι δεν είναι ούτε το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ (Ι)-ΚΥΘΝΟΣ-ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ, ούτε το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ-ΘΗΡΑ ΙΙ - ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ. Η πιο χαρακτηριστική του διαφορά είναι η γέφυρα, που είναι ενσωματωμένη στο Bridge Deck, με "ημίκλειστες" βαρδιόλες. Στο ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ η γέφυρα είναι ένα deck ψηλότερα, ενώ το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ είχε μια υπερκατασκευή στην κόντρα γέφυρα. Και στα δύο οι βαρδιόλες είναι "κλειστές". Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα έγγραφα τα ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ δεν είχαν αρίθμηση με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (Ι,ΙΙ κλπ) αλλά με αραβικούς (1,2 κλπ). Για να βρούμε μια άκρη παραθέτω τα βαπόρια που ο Αυγουστής Πολέμης αγόρασε από την Ιαπωνία και μαζί με το Ελληνικό πλοίο τα μετωνόμασε σε "ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ" και "ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ" :
> 
> 1. ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ : Ναυπηγεία Καμίτσης, 1973 - 1.968 tn - 82,35 m μήκος.
> Μετέπειτα EPIRUS - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ.
> 2. FERRY NANKAI No 1 : Ναυπηγεια Taguma Zosen, 1972 - 1,551 tn - 83,72 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 2 - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ
> 3. HAYABUSA No 1 : Ναυπηγεία Taguma Zosen, 1971 - 1.723 tn - 89,59 μ μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 3.
> 4. KATUURA (?) : Ναυπηγεία Oshima Dock K.K., 1972 - 2.263 tn - 78,80 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 4.
> 5. SHIRAHAMA : Ναυπηγεία Oshima Dock K.K., 1972 - 2.256 tn - 78,80 μ μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 5 - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ.
> 6. HAYABUSA 8 : Ναυπηγεία Yoshiura Zosen, 1970 - 499 tn - 59,39 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ.
> ...


 
Να σημειώσω ότι το μήκος του Ελλάς Εξπρές (αρ. 5, Shirahama) δεν ήταν 78,80 m αλλά 86, 49 m. Διότι η ιστορία με τις Χρυσές Άμμους και τις Ηπείρους είναι εκ φύσεως πολύ μπερδεμένη.

----------


## robo

> *ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ !!!*
> 
> Καλά, με τα ονόματα των πλοίων τους παίζανε ???
> Και επίσης τι έμμονη κι αυτή με το ''ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ'' ??? 
> ¶λλα ονόματα δεν μπορούσαν να φανταστούν, ή έστω κάποιους άλλους συνδιασμούς με το επίθετο ''ΧΡΥΣΗ'' ???


Πιθανότατα το "ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ" να προέρχεται από το όνομα μιας πάρα πολύ καλής παραλίας στην ¶νδρο, από όπου κι ο πλοιοκτήτης Πολέμης.
Υπήρξε όντως και το "ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ", μικρότερο όλων, το οποίο βυθίστηκε μεταφέροντας βυτιοφόρα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για να βρούμε μια άκρη παραθέτω τα βαπόρια που ο Αυγουστής Πολέμης αγόρασε από την Ιαπωνία και μαζί με το Ελληνικό πλοίο τα μετωνόμασε σε "ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ" και "ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ" :
> 
> 1. ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ : Ναυπηγεία Καμίτσης, 1973 - 1.968 tn - 82,35 m μήκος.
> Μετέπειτα EPIRUS - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙ.
> 2. FERRY NANKAI No 1 : Ναυπηγεια Taguma Zosen, 1972 - 1,551 tn - 83,72 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 2 - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ
> 3. HAYABUSA No 1 : Ναυπηγεία Taguma Zosen, 1971 - 1.723 tn - 89,59 μ μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 3.
> 4. KATUURA (?) : Ναυπηγεία Oshima Dock K.K., 1972 - 2.263 tn - 78,80 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 4.
> 5. SHIRAHAMA : Ναυπηγεία Oshima Dock K.K., 1972 - 2.256 tn - 78,80 μ μήκος. Μετέπειτα EPIRUS 5 - ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ.
> 6. HAYABUSA 8 : Ναυπηγεία Yoshiura Zosen, 1970 - 499 tn - 59,39 m μήκος. Μετέπειτα ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ.


Το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ 4 συμφωνα με το Miramar, λεγοταν KATUURA. Διαλυθηκε το 2001 στην Ινδια. Για το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ, οσες φορες εχω ψαξει, δεν εχω βρει τιποτα (Δεν ξερω χρονολογια κατασκευης και ex name)!! Σαν να μην υπηρξε ποτε! Στο Miramar, δινει καποια ΗΑΥΑΒUSA No. 8, ομως κανενα δεν ειναι το δικο μας....  Μηπως εχει κανεις προσβαση σε κανα παλιο τομο απο Σκολαρικο, μπας και το ψαξουμε απο εκει??? Το μοναδικο, που ταιριαζει σε αυτα που γραφει ο Karystos ειναι το ΗΑΥΑBUSA, του 1970, 499 GRT, ομως χωρις αναγραφη περισσοτερων στοιχειων... Μηπως το βρηκαμε τελικα??

----------


## karystos

Τα στοιχεία είναι άπό το ΣΚΟΛΑΡΙΚΟ 1978.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Τα στοιχεία είναι άπό το ΣΚΟΛΑΡΙΚΟ 1978.



Α, ΟΚ τοτε!!! Μηπως μπορεις να γραψεις και τιποτε παραπανω? Ισως εχει αριθμο νηολογιου, yard number etc, μηχανες κτλ. Ισως ειναι οι μοναδικες πληροφοριες που μπορουμε να βρουμε.... Thanks in advance!

----------


## karystos

Αυτή είναι ολόκληρη η σελίδα 
SKOLARIKOS.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια διαφημιστική μπροσούρα για τα Χρυσή ¶μμος Ι, ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ και τα δρομολόγια τους στο Αιγαίο. Από τα πιο πάνω γραφόμενα των φίλων, υποθέτω ότι είναι των ετών 1980-1984.

Epirus_1.jpg

Epirus_2.jpg

Epirus_3.jpg

Epirus_4.jpg

Epirus_5.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Και μια διαφημιστική μπροσούρα για τα Χρυσή ¶μμος Ι, ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ και τα δρομολόγια τους στο Αιγαίο. Από τα πιο πάνω γραφόμενα των φίλων, υποθέτω ότι είναι των ετών 1980-1984.
> 
> Epirus_1.jpg
> 
> Epirus_2.jpg
> 
> Epirus_3.jpg
> 
> Epirus_4.jpg
> ...


 Απίστευτο φίλε μου, τη συγκεκριμένη μπροσούρα τη θυμάμαι παιδάκι έξω από πρακτορείο της Ραφήνας.  Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που ταξίδεψα ever και θυμάμαι όταν αγόρασαμε τα εισιτήρια πήρα και τη συγκεκριμένη μπροσούρα.  Όταν τη διάβαζα, περίμενα πως και πως την ημέρα που θα ταξιδεύαμε για Τήνο.  Ήμουν 7 χρονών...Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου που με γύρισες σε γλυκές παιδικές αναμνήσεις!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαρίστησή μου, φίλε Θάνο  :Very Happy: 
Και ποιο ήταν τελικά το σωτήριο έτος;  :Wink:

----------


## thanos75

> Ευχαρίστησή μου, φίλε Θάνο 
> Και ποιο ήταν τελικά το σωτήριο έτος;


 Ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 1982!

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 1982!


 Όσο και αν έψαξα, εδώ και δεκαετίες, δεν κατάφερα να βρω πουθενά, στην Ελλάδα ΄γσ το εξωτερικό, κάποια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ΑΡΓΩ που έφερε ο Πολέμης το 1978 από την Ιαπωνία, για τη γραμμή Βόλου - Συρίας, και το οποίο αμέσως πούλησε στην ΑΝΕΚ, το γνωστό μας ΚΡΗΤΗ. Μήπως έχει κάποιος από τους φίλους ανακαλύψει κάποια φωτογραφία του πλοίου επί πλοιοκτησίας Πολέμη???

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 1982!

----------


## quicksilver

> Και μια διαφημιστική μπροσούρα για τα Χρυσή ¶μμος Ι, ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ και τα δρομολόγια τους στο Αιγαίο. Από τα πιο πάνω γραφόμενα των φίλων, υποθέτω ότι είναι των ετών 1980-1984.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88428
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88429
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88430
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88431
> ...


 
τωρα μετασκευασμενο ειναι το αγιος σπυριδων στην γραμμη κερκυρα ηγουμενιτσα...

----------


## Ellinis

> Όσο και αν έψαξα, εδώ και δεκαετίες, δεν κατάφερα να βρω πουθενά, στην Ελλάδα ΄γσ το εξωτερικό, κάποια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ΑΡΓΩ που έφερε ο Πολέμης το 1978 από την Ιαπωνία, για τη γραμμή Βόλου - Συρίας, και το οποίο αμέσως πούλησε στην ΑΝΕΚ, το γνωστό μας ΚΡΗΤΗ. Μήπως έχει κάποιος από τους φίλους ανακαλύψει κάποια φωτογραφία του πλοίου επί πλοιοκτησίας Πολέμη???
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Το δικό μου ερώτημα είναι αν εφτασε στην Ελλάδα ως πλοίο του Πολέμη ή αν είχε ήδη πουληθεί στην ΑΝΕΚ. Γιατί αν συνέβη το δεύτερο, τότε δεν βλέπω να βρίσκουμε φωτο του ως ΑΡΓΩ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τώρα βρίσκεται πια στον Εύξεινο Πόντο, φίλε μου ...




> τωρα μετασκευασμενο ειναι το αγιος σπυριδων στην γραμμη κερκυρα ηγουμενιτσα...

----------


## str79

καλησπέρα παιδιά, υπάρχει κάπου γραμμένη η εξέλιξη της εταιρείας μετά το ναυάγιο του Χρυσή Αυγή και πως φτάσαμε στην εξαφάνισή της;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> καλησπέρα παιδιά, υπάρχει κάπου γραμμένη η εξέλιξη της εταιρείας μετά το ναυάγιο του Χρυσή Αυγή και πως φτάσαμε στην εξαφάνισή της;


Απ' όσο ξέρω ο Αυγουστής Πολέμης εγκατέλειψε την ακτοπλοϊα κ συνέχισε αυτός  ή οι απόγονοι με τα φορτηγά κ τα γκαζάδικα.Σαν σινιάλο νομίζω υπάρχει κ σήμερα.
Κάνε υπομονή 1-2 μήνες, ένας φίλος ετοιμάζει κάτι καλό γιά τους Πολέμηδες κ τις εταιρείες.

----------

